# Cycling '74 and Max Sold to Ableton



## heisenberg (Jun 7, 2017)

Big news in the software synth world. It was announced yesterday that Cycling '74 and its assets including Max (formly Max/MSP) was sold to Ableton. Most who use Max are guardedly optimistic about the buyout/partnership.

Max for Live has pretty tight integration with Ableton Live. I guess we will see where Max will be headed in the next year or so.

There is a 25% off sale to upgrade Max (which I took advantage of today). They never discount more than 25% so for those who use Max or have, you might want to get the latest version of Max that was developed by Cycling '74. There are a fair number of freely available Max for Live patches now that utilize Max 7 so upgrading to users makes sense.

Good article on the merger/buyout on Peter Kirn's *Create Digital Music*:

http://cdm.link/2017/06/exclusive-ableton-acquires-max-maker-cycling-74-inside-the-deal/

And for those who use Max, there is a thread on the Cycling '74 forum.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 8, 2017)

Makes allot of sense.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 8, 2017)

I am not sure about this, but I hope they will use their live code to make VST hosting inside max more stable and efficient. I am using Max to route all midi in a custom way to the sequencer. But I would prefer to just use max as a host for VSTs instead of VEpro. There is so much customizability you can do with it.
If I wouldn't miss quite a lot in Live vs Cubase, I would instantly change to using live for the possibilities max for live offers ...


----------



## RCsound (Sep 25, 2018)

Max 8 is out and is coming with new improvements, including new MIDI mapping features, new MIDI objects 14 bits CC, Multi Touch support for Windows (finally!), support for VST3, 64Bits only.

https://cycling74.com/products/max-features


----------

